# ACV and Coconut Oil - more health questions?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before, but when I tried to do a search, the thing said it was too broad a subject and gave up on me! 

I'm going out today to Whole Foods or Trader Joes buy ACV and coconut oil. I have questions.

1. What kind of ACV do I buy?
2. If I put it in their water, how do I know each dog is getting some?
3. If I put it in their food, how much do I give per day?
4. What kind of coconut oil do I buy?
5. How much does each dog get per day?
6. If they get coconut oil, do they need salmon oil, too? 
7. Do either of these things need refridgerated?

Thanks everyone!!! I'm trying to go all natural and my subscription to Dogs Naturally has not started arriving yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll tackle the few I DO know. :smile:



chowder said:


> 1. What kind of ACV do I buy?


Braggs. It looks like this:







You want to make sure it's unfiltered. I believe I saw that Heinz had an unfiltered ACV too. I'm sure it's fine to use as well.



> 4. What kind of coconut oil do I buy?


I like Nutiva. It looks like this:








I like Nutiva because it's cold-pressed and unrefined. So if you can't find Nutiva, just look for one that is also cold-pressed and unrefined.



> 7. Do either of these things need refridgerated?


They sure don't! I couldn't believe it when I read the bottles. It seems like I have dog food everywhere. Meat in the freezer, thawed meat in the fridge, two gallon jugs of stuff in the fridge (glucosamine and salmon oil), treats everywhere, etc. I was shocked when I saw that neither the ACV nor the coconut oil needed special storage! You can throw it any ol' place and you'll be fine. :thumb:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I buy the Braggs brand of ACV, and I buy the Nutivia brand of coconut oil, although Whole foods also has a version (365) and I think there are a couple other ones. I like Nutivia because it was the brand with the highest heat you could cook with, however the 365 brand does come in a glass container instead of plastic. I usually will give each of my dogs just one spoonful per day, I don't always give it everyday.

Yes you still should give fish oil, fish oil and coconut oil contain different types of fatty acids. 

Coconut oil is mostly saturated fat (medium-chain triglycerides), which are processed differently than others, because they don't require lipase (fat) enzyemes or bile to be digested and absorbed by the body, which makes it very easy to digest and good for people or dogs with digestive issues to use. About half of the fat found in coconut oil is lauric acid. Lauic acid (fatty acid) which is turned into monolaurin by the body and said to be antiviral/antibacterial/antifungal and also raises HDL (good cholesterol). Another source of lauric acid can be found in human breast milk, I've also taken monolaurin supplements before. Coconut oil also contains small amounts of capric and caprylic acids (fatty acids) which also have antibacterial and antiviral properties, caprylic acid is good for use against yeast infections. 

Fish oil is polyunsaturated fat (omega 3 fatty acids DHA and EPA) and is said to reduce inflammation, improve eye health, lower blood pressure, and lower lipid (fat) levels. 

I store both my coconut oil and ACV in a kitchen cabinet, at room temp, no need to store it in the fridge. I would shake the ACV up before using it as it can seperate some.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Chowder


Iknow this has been discussed before, but when I tried to do a search, the thing said it was too broad a subject and gave up on me! 

I'm going out today to Whole Foods or Trader Joes buy ACV and coconut oil. I have questions.

1. What kind of ACV do I buy?
We use Braggs natural

2. If I put it in their water, how do I know each dog is getting some?
If I am desperate to know each dog eat something I grind meat and add to it and make tiny meatballs. So this summer I grind chicken and add De, ACV, and Grapefruit Seed Extract. I make small meatballs and freeze them. Every day every one get one or two.

3. If I put it in their food, how much do I give per day?
ACV per dog I would do One teaspoon for the little ones and One tablespoons for the big guys.

4. What kind of coconut oil do I buy?
I love Nutiva Coconut Oil and I buy online from Discount Vitamins, Supplements, Whole Food, Diet Foods and Sports Nutrition online | Vitacost and it is deliverd in about 3 days.They have the best price.

5. How much does each dog get per day?
Collies get two teaspoons and shelties get one teaspoon

6. If they get coconut oil, do they need salmon oil, too? 
Most people who use both alernate

7. Do either of these things need refridgerated?
Coconut oil does not need refridgeration

Thanks everyone!!! I'm trying to go all natural and my subscription to Dogs Naturally has not started arriving yet. :biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I got the ACV and the coconut oil and I'm ready to go with that. 

One more question. They had the slippery elm in capsules and in liquid. Which kind do I get? The liquid was a pretty small bottle so should I order it online somewhere cheaper if I'm suppose to get liquid? 

I'm trying to set up my natural medicine cabinet. I'm actually copying all the notes I see on DFC pertaining to this stuff and making a file out of them so I don't have to keep asking questions after this!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I fully agree with everything that has been said so far. I would start very slowly with the amounts of coconut oil you give; otherwise it could result in very soft stools the first few days.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I like slippery elm capsules as they are easy to feed when necessary. JMO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i do what everyone else does....

although my guys don't get coconut oil every day.....the pug does get acv every day...and he gets grapefruit seed extract in gel form every day because i read that systemically, it can stop that brown gunk in his ears...even though raw slowed it down.

and i also use braggs and nutiva, the exact ones that ania's mommy pictured.

i have slippery elm capsules. they are easier and work wonders.

i make chicken broth for myself every week, so i freeze some just in case. the grocery store is very close, so i can get pedialyte whenever.

i have to get diatemaceous earth. i haven't done that yet.... but i will.

my dogs also take bio prep II because a yahoo group recommended this particular spirulina

Optimum Choices-Holistic Resource for People and Pets or Advanced Nutritionals

generally, i soak a piece of anything in the acv and bubba eats it. neither dog will drink water if i put it in their bowl. that would be way too easy.

in the morning, they get their bioprep and they get anything else with their meal.....although this one meal a day is working, it's not working as well as i would like. but it's too soon to tell yet. i like it. so they will have to learn to like it.

my dogs no longer get fish oil....they eat fish and take bioprep....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm copying all this info into a little notebook to put in my doggie 'natural' medicine cabinet. I think I'll check online for some of this stuff. It was a little expensive at Whole Foods but my husband thoroughly enjoyed browsing through the meat department! We also were able to pick out a bunch of food for me that guaranteed no MSG or nitrates/nitrites so I may be shopping there more often with this 'no tryptamine diet' that I'm working on.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we were in super supplements last night and got some things to help my liver...and their prices are ridiculous...

but it's good to go into places like that and figure out what's what and what you need and who has the most recommended item and who is the company most likely to put what's needed and not sawdust....

and then go to iherb.com or vitacost.com or swansonvitamins.com and get it from there. i'm sure others will also offer their favourite online places to shop....

i was astounded that the same product from supersupplements could be gotten for half....online.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I like Vitacost a lot: really cheap prices on stuff that is good quality, plus free shipping on orders over $49.

Quick question though: I'm not sure what to make of spirulina that is certified organic....BUT, made in China. Hmmmm...

Since I avoid food items from China, do I disregard the country of origin and believe the organic part...? The price is good.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I like Vitacost a lot: really cheap prices on stuff that is good quality, plus free shipping on orders over $49.
> 
> Quick question though: I'm not sure what to make of spirulina that is certified organic....BUT, made in China. Hmmmm...
> 
> Since I avoid food items from China, do I disregard the country of origin and believe the organic part...? The price is good.


where do you see organic spirulina from china? and, by its very nature, wouldn't it kind of have to be organic?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> where do you see organic spirulina from china? and, by its very nature, wouldn't it kind of have to be organic?


Surprisingly, no. Many top brands do not have the organic certification; most are kosher, though..

From Vitacost website--

Starwest Botanicals Organic Spirulina Powder -- 1 lb

• Botanical Name: Spirulina platensis
• Kosher Certified by Kosher Certification Services
• Certified Organic by QAI
• Origin: China


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, this is just weird. I bought Coconut Oil yesterday for Khan to try. I didn't give him any last night, and was going to go looking for the thread so I knew how much to give him. I figured it would be about a teaspoon but wanted to double check. Only to find this thread!!
Great minds think a like!! Ha!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Surprisingly, no. Many top brands do not have the organic certification; most are kosher, though..
> 
> From Vitacost website--
> 
> ...


ah, i begin to see....

i think i shall stick to my biosuperfood LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I like Vitacost a lot: really cheap prices on stuff that is good quality, plus free shipping on orders over $49.
> 
> Quick question though: I'm not sure what to make of spirulina that is certified organic....BUT, made in China. Hmmmm...
> 
> Since I avoid food items from China, do I disregard the country of origin and believe the organic part...? The price is good.


And what is this 'spirulina' that is or is not organic, used for?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> And what is this 'spirulina' that is or is not organic, used for?


go forth, my child, and read:

Nutrients

and

Spirulina


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> ah, i begin to see....
> 
> i think i shall stick to my biosuperfood LOL


Okay. Now I shall go forth and dig up some info on your biosuperfood...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

One more thing about Spirulina--- I like the body and richness it adds to smoothies.

And I even like the taste... but, then again, my palate is a weird one, lol...

Re- the biosuperfood looks amazing... and well-researched. Very interesting. How long have you been taking it? And do you give it to your dogs?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> One more thing about Spirulina--- I like the body and richness it adds to smoothies.
> 
> And I even like the taste... but, then again, my palate is a weird one, lol...
> 
> Re- the biosuperfood looks amazing... and well-researched. Very interesting. How long have you been taking it? And do you give it to your dogs?


from where do you get your spirulina that you add to your smoothies?

i'd probably like it, since i drink kale juice straight LOL

the biosuperfood was a recommend from one of the lists i belong to...and there were too many on this list impressed with the product...and they are a tough bunch 

so i started looking at it and looking at the doctor who worked with the chernobyl victims...it was pretty impressive.

the dogs get the doggie version, called bio prep...

i started it first....i think about 3 weeks ago. they recommend building up slowly from one to twelve caps a day, depending on the goal.

at some point, i will end up on the biosuperfood III because of all the health issues...

for you, if you were to get it and you have no health issues, the I would do fine...but you already take spirulina...is there such a thing as too much?

each of my dogs gets one capsule...even though they each weigh different amounts.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The spirulina powder I use is called: NOW 100% Natural Hawaiian Spirulina Powder (made in the USA)

Spirulina Powder - 1 lb. - NOW Foods

It is vegan and GMP quality assured. Don't think I'd feed confident using spirulina powder from China.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> from where do you get your spirulina that you add to your smoothies?
> 
> i'd probably like it, since i drink kale juice straight LOL
> 
> ...


I get my spirulina from the local health food store, or Whole Foods, or Vitacost. Usually this one, from Hawaii:








No, I am not looking to add anything new... but I do like the product you have found. It's good to know these things...

And I hope it will help you.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep chatting guys, my little notebook is filling up with all this information!! I bookmarked all those sites for reading and taking notes. 

Of course, I really am suppose to be studying for a biology test but I think this probably counts towards that somewhat. :becky:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, about the coconut oil. I found some organic coconut oil. However, its rather thick. Much thicker than I realized. I guess I thaught it was more like other oils. So my question is, how do you get dogs to eat it? Do they normally like it? And, (OK, three questions) does it come in a capsule form if the dogs don't like it? I havn't bought any yet cause' its sort of expensive. If I knew they would like it, or in a capsule form I would have gotten it. How do folks usually feed it? I haven't read through all these posts, so if I missed this part altogether I apologize!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes it is a solid up to 76 degrees then it melts. My dogs love it is just drop a spoonful with their food and they gobble it right up.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'm just gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I just plop or pour coconut oil over their food, I use it to hide my older girls supplements, they all love the stuff. Go ahead and have some yourself too. Same with ACV although I don't give it as much, mine really don't like it. But if it really helps yard burn I might have to start again, my yard is tiny and not holding up well lol.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did I miss something? Should I be giving this stuff to Bridget even if she isn't having any problems? Maybe it is selfish of me but I'm really thinking about picking up that stuff for myself. I have coconut oil that I have decided to trade in for olive oil.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Both my dogs and my foster dog go crazy for coconut oil, they love it. 

For me, my favorite way of eating it is putting a little on a square of quality dark chocolate, it tastes similar to a mounds, but more intense better flavor. I also like a spoonful mixed in with certain teas or oatmeal, and I use it sometimes for cooking. Externally it can be a good body moisturizer at night, a very tiny amount in the hair to tame flyaways, and it's the best eye makeup remover I've ever used.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

looks alot like crisco.

it might as well be crack to my dogs. they love it.  

as is.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay....... Rocky will NOT touch the coconut oil. I've tried just giving it to him. He looks at me like I'm insane. I've tried chopping it up and hiding it in his bowl with some ground chicken. He eats some of the chicken then actually will walk away from the chicken like I"ve poisoned it. Today I tried mixing it with some hamburger grease. He licked off the hamburger grease and left the coconut oil chunks behind. So, how can I hide the coconut oil? It doesn't seem firm enough to just poke down his throat. 


Shade loves it and eats up Rocky's pieces.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Will he eat it if it's melted? Just plop it in some warm water for a bit and it will liquefy pretty quickly. THEN he won't be able to distinguish between it and the hamburger grease.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually, now that I think about it, I don't like the hamburger grease. Could you melt the coconut oil and add it to something else? Like the raw hamburger?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He didn't eat it when it was chunks mixed with raw ground chicken. He ended up refusing all the chicken. I guess I could try melting it and adding it to ground meat, but I'm afraid then he'll just refuse the meat if it all tastes like coconut! Shade is getting a lot of extra coconut oil with all these experiments. 

I suppose I could try making little ice cubes of the meat mixed with the melted coconut oil. He likes frozen meat cubes. Maybe it wouldn't taste or smell so strong to him. He is SUCH a carnivore..... he just will not touch plant or fruit products of any type.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Could you maybe plug his nose somehow? So he won't smell what he's eating and he'll just eat it? I kid, I kid.:laugh:

Man, what a pain! I like your meat cube idea. Maybe that'll work. 

That Shade is a lucky boy, getting all of Rocky's cast offs. Just keep an eye on Shade's poo. Too much coconut oil too soon can cause small explosions...


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not a raw feeder, but my dogs get some home-cooking. Since coconut oil melts at 72 degrees, I just put a tablespoon of it over the cooked ground chicken, turkey, or whatever; it just melts so it's not a separate ingredient anymore. Hard to imagine such a small portion would turn away a dog, but then they do have such a keen sense of smell. Hope you can find some method that works for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i want my dogs to eat something, i have a bowl of meat that i put into the fridge, only partially covered.

it doesn't get slimy that way, but i also make these little meat rollups, since i don't have ground meats.....and i shove pills in them of in your case, roll up some coconut oil.

he's probably put off by the smell....maybe.

it never occurred to me that a dog would not like fat of any kind.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like that ice cube idea.

or if you really want him to have it....let him wait until the next meal and serve it again.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> it never occurred to me that a dog would not like fat of any kind.


This is why he is skinny...... and Shade is , well, not so skinny. :smile: Rocky is perfectly content to just spit things out on the floor and not eat for a few days. Chelsy used to sit under his head and wait for him to spit treats and tidbits out at her that he rejected!


I have a very skinny dog and a very skinny human child. Neither one inherited it from me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

has anyone ever used this product on their dogs?

Supplements and Health Care

it would be the EarthOrigins.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Now wait a tic.. how does ACV or coconut oil fall into a "species appropriate" diet?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Technically they don't. We though have through selective breeding changes our animals a bit and some dogs like mine don't do well with fish oil though whole fish are fine. Mine also have a lot of coat and need the xtra oils. So coconut oil is high in omega 3's and settles well with them. ACV would not be needed in the wild but living in close quarters fleas are an issue and ACV can really help with that as well as keep the intestinal tract in god condition. I am lazy so only supplement when I see a need and usually try to do it through diet first like upping red meats or fattier cuts. If my dogs still need more because I have bred them to need more than a wild canid then I must provide. Their coat is an issue - no wild dog or wolf would carry a coat like my collies and shelties do - and ours are moderate compared to what is winning in the ring right now. So I help them a bit and they maintain that lovely, correct coat. JMHO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i have finally found a fish oil my dogs are tolerating...thanks to pdxmom......

carlson's fish oil.

honey and i take it and now the dogs are getting it. i started out with half a cap each. now they get 1000 mg each per day.

no mixed tocopherols for my dogs.

and they eat fish.

i think, that whilst dogs are so closely related to wolves, there is a little wiggle room for adaptation lo these many thousands of years....

and, also having such a close dna.....profile doesn't mean that dogs won't benefit from some additional things to give them what they need....

i think that's why the seed mix worked on bubba....apparently he digested something of that mix...because that's what started his fur coming back.


----------

